# Coleus/Dianthus



## Seiryu (Jun 6, 2010)

Just making sure these are OK.

I recently got some Dianthus and Coleus from Home Depot. Not realizing they were even edible for Thor. I was going to put them in hanging baskets.

Don't worry they are going in Un-fertalized pots for at least 2 months and then transplanted to his outdoor pen, before he will even touch them.

Anyways, I looked them up and found out, at least from this website:

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

that Dianthus and Coleus are indeed OK. Coleus is even a healthier choice to eat. Is all of this correct?

I also found out Dianthus is a Carnation. Are ALL Dianthus OK? I posted pics of the ones I have.

Coleus






Dianthus


----------



## stells (Jun 8, 2010)

Both are toxic... sorry...


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 8, 2010)

stells said:


> Both are toxic... sorry...



Really? So what websites do you go by? Because about 7 different websites said Coleus were non-toxic, with an occasional "All Coleus are toxic" with no info backing them up.

And if that's the case, then I think people need to know to NOT go by africantortoise.com to get their toxic plant list.


----------



## Lou (Jun 8, 2010)

I always thought Coleus was non toxic and a good plant for them. 

Both africantortoise and thetortoisetable states that they are not toxic and are good choices.

On top of that, Crazy1's "Food for desert dwelling type of Torts-DT, Marginated, Greeks, Russians, Sullys, etc" thread also puts coleus as a safe, non toxic plant.

as for Dianthus, according to thetortoisetable (sorry, I love that site, so I generally go by what they state..lol...so im biased..), it states that they are high in saponins and would lead to gastrointestinal complications. So they recommend feed as a small part of the diet and not to be fed with other plants high in saponins.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

This is great info. Thanks to everybody. I run in to this sort of conflicting info all the time. My strategy has always been to play it safe as I have enough other things to feed them. However, I do keep an open mind and carefully watch anyone else who wants to make their torts the guinea pigs. Please keep posting any further developments.


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 8, 2010)

Lou said:


> I always thought Coleus was non toxic and a good plant for them.
> 
> Both africantortoise and thetortoisetable states that they are not toxic and are good choices.
> 
> ...



Thanks I will definitely check out that site too. He would never get "fed" any of these, but if he munched on them, then so be it. If I found he was demolishing them the first chance he got, I'd take them out anyways, as with any "edible" plant that isn't necessarily as nutritious as greens/grasses.

But I won't know for a few months until he can taste the Coleus. I might stay away from the Dianthus though, unless he decides he doesn't want to touch them.


----------



## stells (Jun 8, 2010)

Apologies... i was wrong about the some Coleus... but it is doubtful they would eat it due to the odour it gives off...

I stand by the Dianthus... being toxic... and wouldn't risk it

Do remember though that the people who do these websites are just normal keepers like me and you... alot of my info has come from things learnt from someone who studied weeds and plants... other info i have just picked up along the way... i rarely use a website..

I may have been to hasty with my apology...

Could you tell me what type of coleus you have... 

Coleus canina.. keeps the cats away and has a strong odour... i'm still sceptical on its edibleness...

Coleus Blumei... is an hallucinogenic

I would stay steer clear... but of course its up to you...


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 8, 2010)

I too have seen Coleus listed as both toxic and non-toxic. If they will even eat it, I'd only feed once a month if that.

Danny


----------



## lucas339 (Jun 8, 2010)

I too have seen it listed as non toxic and I have offered it many times to my leo. It has eaten it with no problems.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> This is great info. Thanks to everybody. I run in to this sort of conflicting info all the time. My strategy has always been to play it safe as I have enough other things to feed them. However, I do keep an open mind and carefully watch anyone else who wants to make their torts the guinea pigs. Please keep posting any further developments.



EXCELLENT POINT TOM! Remember, first and foremost, GRASS...this is at least 75% of their diet...anything and everything else is supplemental...the basic weeds (clover, dandelion, etc) are going to make up the majority of the remainder of their diet...then leaves and flowers are hardly even a drop in the bucket...in a perfect world These are our pets, our companions and of course we wanna give 'em a little somr=ething extra...doesn't mean we have to take it to excess.

Footnote: If you give your tort opuntia on a (semi-) regular basis, there really is no need to supplement them with calcium powder...opuntia is loaded with Ca


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 8, 2010)

I need to stick up for the African tort food list. Joe is very good with what he knows and I doubt he would say coleus was good if it wasn't. I have raised all my torts following Joe's advice. I am a member of the African tort list serve and have been a member of most of Joe's lists for 5 or 6 years. I will send an email to Joe and see what he has to say about coleus. He knows about keeping tortoises and is an experienced keeper. He does not currently have a Sulcata but that doesn't mean he's stopped researching them.


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 8, 2010)

DeanS said:


> EXCELLENT POINT TOM! Remember, first and foremost, GRASS...this is at least 75% of their diet...anything and everything else is supplemental...the basic weeds (clover, dandelion, etc) are going to make up the majority of the remainder of their diet...then leaves and flowers are hardly even a drop in the bucket...in a perfect world These are our pets, our companions and of course we wanna give 'em a little somr=ething extra...doesn't mean we have to take it to excess.



I think you have misinterpreted my post. I was not saying I was going to even feed him these things myself. I was asking if they were toxic or not so I could put them in his outdoor pen. In which case, if he decided to eat it, would it harm him or not. I surely won't be giving him any of this stuff on my own.

As far as what kind of Coleus I have, I am not sure. Home Depot for whatever reason only lists "Coleus" and nothing else on their little tags. I can't say I've ever seen any plant shops around here even list the specific plant names, and they just put the generic name of the plant down.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Coleus in general is not toxic...in moderation...you know ...too much of a good thing...kinda like chocolate and people.


----------



## stells (Jun 8, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I need to stick up for the African tort food list. Joe is very good with what he knows and I doubt he would say coleus was good if it wasn't. I have raised all my torts following Joe's advice. I am a member of the African tort list serve and have been a member of most of Joe's lists for 5 or 6 years. I will send an email to Joe and see what he has to say about coleus. He knows about keeping tortoises and is an experienced keeper. He does not currently have a Sulcata but that doesn't mean he's stopped researching them.



Make sure to ask him about different types of Coleus... there is more than one


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 8, 2010)

here's some links for y'all to read...

http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/houseplants.htm
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html
http://www.livefoodshop.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=59925
http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26391&highlight=safe+plants
http://lancaster.unl.edu/factsheets/031.htm
http://www.safekid.org/plants.htm


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2010)

I love this whole thread. Now we're getting somewhere!


----------

